# DTG caps?



## allaboutshirts (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw the most awesomes caps today printed by DTG. I use a Brother for flat items but would LOVE to be able to decorate caps. Other than T-Jet, are there other cap printers out there? The one's I saw had designs that were on the front panel and even continued flawlessly on the bill. I've GOT to have that technology!!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe StitchCity has created a cap platen for the Brother, they talked about it being in testing at a few of the shows I went to, but I seem to recall an e-mail two months back that said they were going to start selling them.

Edit: Looks like they're selling em for about $1700, here's a video demonstrating it:
http://www.stitchcity.com/dtgbb_video.html


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I seen the hat platen at long beach back in january. It works pretty cool


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have emailed stitch city several times but nobody will get back with me. They were having an open house for brother owners but I am going to be in CA next week and would like to check these out to possibly get one. Can't buy if nobody will get back.

I like the different things they have printed, shoes, skateboards and hats. Looks pretty good, now if I could offer these it would been even greater


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

Try calling them. I get my supplies from Stitch City. They are usually very good with support by phone. I talk to Raul, I think. Good luck! Oh - and I saw the hat platten. It is awesome!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Stitch City was promo'ing the Brother GT541 at the ASD/AMD show in Vegas today. I asked them about the cap platen and they went ahead, hooked it up, and printed a cap. They did a print with the half the design going onto the cap, the other half onto the bill, it looks great, they put it in the cap press twice, once for the cap portion, then they pressed the bill itself to dry the ink there (I was curious if that's what they did). We might be sold on it, even though it wasn't really on our list for this event 

Edit: They gave us the cap they printed, so I took a photo of it at our hotel room and attached it to this post. They used an Otto cap that says "One size fits most", unfortunately I got a fat head or something, and it doesn't fit me


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is link to inkjet garment printing forum that shows a pic of the hat platen that is made for the brother machine. Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - Long Beach ISS 2008


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

joeshaul said:


> Stitch City was promo'ing the Brother GT541 at the ASD/AMD show in Vegas today. I asked them about the cap platen and they went ahead, hooked it up, and printed a cap. They did a print with the half the design going onto the cap, the other half onto the bill, it looks great, they put it in the cap press twice, once for the cap portion, then they pressed the bill itself to dry the ink there (I was curious if that's what they did). We might be sold on it, even though it wasn't really on our list for this event
> 
> Edit: They gave us the cap they printed, so I took a photo of it at our hotel room and attached it to this post. They used an Otto cap that says "One size fits most", unfortunately I got a fat head or something, and it doesn't fit me


 
Thanks Joe
Nice pic
They did get back with me and I am hoping to see them on Wednesday when I get to cali.


----------



## allaboutshirts (Feb 1, 2008)

Those caps are really nice! The pic looks great. They show shoes on their website demo. Did anyone see shoes at the Vegas tradeshow? I hope they'll be demonstrating those accessories in Fort Worth in October.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

They talked about printing on shoes very briefly, but didn't mention any status on how far away the platen was or anything. They didn't have it on demo, nor did I see the sample at the show. I'm curious how/if they heatset the ink on the shoes.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I seen the shoe samples at the show, they were pretty cool looking. They didnt tell me how they did them though, they were just showing them as examples to potential customers as to what they might be able to do with their machine.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I've been doing some "testing" with one of the hat platens Stitch-City offers. My biggest obstacle was loading the hat properly. It seems complicated, but after you do a few it really is easy and fast. I can get a hat loaded and on the printer in less than 50 seconds now. The bonus is, it prints REALLY fast because it is such a small image. So, turn-around time from loading to press is normally a little over a minute.

Check it out! btw, Chris, how long will you be in Los Angeles?

Eric


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Eric
If you were talking to me I was already there last week. Back in Ohio now. I did get to stop by there shop and look at the platen.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, sorry I missed you. We live right near the LA Airport, so I was going to see if you wanted to come by. I guess that's a moot point now!! 

Eric


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Bummer
I was wanting to meet up with some people there. I think I may come back for the long beach show in January.

Hope to meet some of you then


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

joeshaul said:


> I'm curious how/if they heatset the ink on the shoes.


you can send them through a heat tunnel.

we now get our supplies from stitchcity and i'm quite certain we'll be getting the hat platen. fernando & walt came to visit us a few months back to show us the hat platen. we sent the hats through a heat tunnel to dry the ink. the thought is that because the cap probably won't be washed, it doesn't really need to "cure". the ink just needs to dry thoroughly.

we saw the shoes, too. they said they were still developeing the platen for it and it wasn't quite ready to go.

i'm pretty excited about the cap platen. i know we'll be competing with heat transfer hats, but i'm pretty confident this will work out for us.


----------



## allaboutshirts (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see these! Thanks to everyone who posted links and pics!


----------



## stitchcity (Dec 15, 2007)

AddVenture said:


> you can send them through a heat tunnel.
> 
> we now get our supplies from stitchcity and i'm quite certain we'll be getting the hat platen. fernando & walt came to visit us a few months back to show us the hat platen. we sent the hats through a heat tunnel to dry the ink. the thought is that because the cap probably won't be washed, it doesn't really need to "cure". the ink just needs to dry thoroughly.
> 
> ...


Ken, Glad you jumped on board w/ the Direct2Cap platen system. I want to keep in a tight loop w/ you. I will pbe posting some new picts soon of some AWESOME cap designs.

Keep you posted... and do't forget you can do visors also


----------

